# RTL8812BU with FreeBSD



## kinganon (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello,

is it possible to get drivers for RTL8812BU to install on freeBSD?

Best regards 
kinganon


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 23, 2018)

No, there no driver for that one. Support for 802.11ac devices is a bit lacking behind. Some er supported (though never tried myself), but they won't run in ac mode.
Check here what wireless devices are supported and use the search function of the forum. There are several threads on that topic, with some good recommendations.

I'm using an ASUS USB-N13 802.11bgn (RTL8192CU using urtwn driver) and that one works well. (though I'm looking forward to get a mini-PCIe device for my laptop)


----------



## scottro (Mar 23, 2018)

For what it's worth, that one doesn't work too well with Linux either.  Edimax has a USB to wireless that uses that, and thought there is a github version for newer Linux kernels, it seems to have only been tested with Debian based systems and didn't work for us with Fedora or Arch.


----------

